# clipdraw



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried this "clipdraw"? I'm thinking about getting one, but it looks as if it may not work.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

A few people have.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14923&highlight=clipdraw

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15168&highlight=clipdraw


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Works great! It takes a little care when carrying "holsterless", but for deep carry, and minimal bulk, Clipdraw works. I have it mounted on my XD9SC, and I have the KelTec version on my P-3AT.

They do NOT interfere with standard holsters, they do NOT interfere with shooting the gun, and they are simple to attach, and remove. I mounted the Clipdraw (Universal) to the frame of my XD9SC, not the slide. The balance is better, and the fit is perfect.

For $20... Try one. If you don't like it, it comes off with a jackknife.

JeffWard


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife and I are reviewing clip-on IWB holsters for _Concealed Carry_ Magazine, as an occasional feature. She cannot wear a belt, so a clip-on is her only way to carry a concealed weapon.
We reviewed the Clipdraw, and our review was published several months ago. You may wish to look it up.
My wife thought that the Clipdraw was a very good way to carry her S&W Bodyguard, J-frame snubbie. It was comfortable, it balanced the pistol well, and it was almost invisible under a vest or jacket. Also, it was cheap.
Previously, I had tried a Clipdraw with a full-size 1911 Government Model. I found it uncomfortable and awkward, mostly because it did not balance the pistol well. However, I found my wife's Clipdraw-equipped snubbie to be as comfortable and practical on me as she said it was on her.
The only problem we had with the Clipdraw was that of "reholstering." Putting the gun back inside your waistband safely requires care and attention. You have to "look it in." This could sometimes be an acute liability, if, for instance, instead you should continue to scan your environment for threats.
Some people feel that the pistol's trigger is "exposed" when the Clipdraw is used, and that therefore the device is unsafe. This is nonsense. Your pants (or skirt) covers the gun's trigger in exactly the same way as a holster does, and is just as protective. If you let "foreign matter" enter the pistol's trigger guard, the gun will go off when reholstered whether it's shoved into a real holster or into your waistband.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Some similarities to Mexican carry.

Trigger & reholstering issues already covered.

Nothing between you and the gun:
Guns are not smooth lozenge shapes, projections like safeties, hammers, slide stops can dig into flesh. (I prefer slide guards on IWBs)
Practice is repeated draw/reholster cycles. Aggressive forward serrations and grip checkering works like sandpaper. This can abrade skin etc.
Need to let the gun cool after shooting before 'reholstering.'
Close contact with body moisture (ie. sweat) can promote corrosion of gun
Conversely, powder residue, lube, etc. can stain clothes and skin.
And, 3 more words: Pubes in slide​
Inconsistent presentation:
A clean, efficient, and timely presentation requires a consistent grip. This is not possible with Mexican carry as the pistol tends to move around the waistband. Even if you install an after-market clip on the pistol frame to pin it to your belt, the thing will rotate. This sucks.​
Trouser retention (Skinny Guy Issue):
Same issue with IWB in that you might need larger waistband to accomodate gun (not as big as with holster but consideration none the less). Reinforced opening IWB not only helps for reholstering but keeps pressure on inside of waistband to keep pants up. Big problem for skinny guys with no ass that like thick guns (ie. doublestacks).​
Extended Mag Release (Fat Guy Issue):
Roll of fat can push against extended mag release. Mag might not drop but gun useless if equipped with mag safety, if you need more than one round, or if you Israeli carry (like Gaston Glock).​
Trigger issue:

Need to revisit from an alternate perspective. Cloth is soft. Rummaging around in your pocket for change risks budging the trigger and social embarassement at the checkout stand.​
On the other hand, I will say that Mexican/clipdraw is just the ticket if your threat model requires discrete disposal of your weapon.


----------



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

That looks pretty cool, but im going to agree partly with submoa, it seems if you stuffed this in, you'd grind some obtrusive piece against your skin


----------



## biegel34 (May 19, 2008)

Tried it on an XD9SC, tape came off after first firing session. Glocks or Jframes, would have been great bc it screwed into the gun. Not a fan.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Clip carry for semi-autos*

I used a belt clip style attachment several years ago on a Colt Commander while a narcotics investigator. The unit was spring steel and went under the grip panel and down the right side of the Commander. Worked fine while I used it. Only part of the weapon that protruded above the belt line was the grip area above the trigger guard when muzzle down. This was not the modern adhesive applied Clipdraw unit. Never had an issue. concealment and comfort worked just fine. Just my .02 on the topic.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

biegel34 said:


> Tried it on an XD9SC, tape came off after first firing session. Glocks or Jframes, would have been great bc it screwed into the gun. Not a fan.


The J-frame version screws on, as does the 1911. Did you clean all the oil off of the metal (or plastic) first?

SubMOA and I have been around this block before. "Mexican carry" and the Clipdraw have very little in common. Your clothing (your shirt, in particular) separates the pistol from your skin. My wife's J-frame and its Clipdraw stays in place quite nicely, thank you, and doesn't move around at all. Rummaging in your pocket would have no effect upon a pistol clipped-on away from the pocket (for instance, at 4:00 or 4:30).
I have no particular reason to promote the Clipdraw, but I hate to see someone who has never, ever used the device publish half-truths about it.
The thing is so damn' cheap, why don't you just buy one and see for yourself. Its seller will take it back and refund your money on request.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> SubMOA and I have been around this block before. "Mexican carry" and the Clipdraw have very little in common.


Without any resolution since you make these "nothing in common" statements and repeatedly fail to back up your claim.


Steve M1911A1 said:


> Your clothing (your shirt, in particular) separates the pistol from your skin.


You must wear your shirt tucked in? And I suppose underwear is mandatory too?


Steve M1911A1 said:


> My wife's J-frame and its Clipdraw stays in place quite nicely, thank you, and doesn't move around at all.


This thread is posted in the General Semi-Auto subforum but you praise its use for J-Frames and write articles saying its preferred carry for, "soft, fuzzy, warm, drawstring-top Polartec pants?" (Concealed Carry Magazine) Since according to you,


Steve M1911A1 said:


> I had tried a Clipdraw with a full-size 1911 Government Model. I found it uncomfortable and awkward, mostly because it did not balance the pistol well."





Steve M1911A1 said:


> Rummaging in your pocket would have no effect upon a pistol clipped-on away from the pocket (for instance, at 4:00 or 4:30).


So, clipdraw is not only a holster alternative but according to you it demands that you use a J-Frame, wear your shirt tucked in with underwear and only position it behind the hip. None of these warnings are posted by Clipdraw. Thank you. 


Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have no particular reason to promote the Clipdraw, but I hate to see someone who has never, ever used the device publish half-truths about it.


I hate seeing someone make ignorant claims about someone they don't know in order to prop a weak argument. Especially when they preface it with misleading self serving comments of neutrality - Clipdraw is an advertiser on Concealed Carry Magazine.

Yes, I've had to use a clip, and mexican and even a string holster. Note, this was not by choice.

Unlike you, I made no assumptions about what gun was used or how it would be positioned on the waist or what clothes are necessary.

Those of us who go commando or would prefer to have their shirt over the butt of the gun or wear something other than "soft, fuzzy, warm, drawstring-top Polartec pants" might want to be aware of comfort issues.

Similarly, someone who prefers appendix or crossdraw should be concerned with pocket/trigger interference with clip draw. In fact Clipdraw posts the following warning:


> http://www.clipdraw.com/glock.html
> 
> Do not carry the pistol in the ready to fire condition. This is not the recommended safe-carrying method for civilian use. To minimize risk of unintentional discharge, load live ammunition into the pistol only when you are ready to shoot.


It might work for some guns with some clothes for people of certain builds, but Clipdraw is not for everyone. FWIW having read your articles Steve, I've gotta try these Polartec pants you always go on about. Less convinced about your clipdraw arguments.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

hahahahahahahahaaaa!!!!!!!!:smt082:anim_lol:

What an interesting read at three in the morning. 

I've tried the clips and just don't like the feel. It has most to do with clothing choices I make and I just like the protection a holster gives the gun and me. The gun seemed to move around on me a little too but I have a friend that swears by those little clips....I guess to each their own:watching:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have tried the Clip-Draw with several pistols and one revolver, with mixed results. I discarded the idea for every gun, except my XD-45. I found that I preferred other types of carry for my Kahr PM-9, P-45, and K-9, my j-frame, Ruger Security Six, and Commander sized 1911, but I have found nothing that works as well as Clip-Draw for the XD45. It works fine for my CZ-75B also, but I rarely carry it any more.

I wear the XD45 at the 4 o'clock position, and it is very comfortable and easy to retrieve, sitting or standing, and even riding, with the seat belt buckled.

The only negative, for me, was the difficulty in tucking it back in, after pulling it out. That does not make it easy to practice with.


----------



## biegel34 (May 19, 2008)

It was as clean as I could get it. Not knocking the product, simply saying it would have been more secure if had the ability to screw into the firearm, in my case I just chose the wrong model to attach it too.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I keep the ClipDraw on my S&W 60 snubbie. This is my dedicated "Jeans gun". This is the only way I have had luck carrying a J-Frame with jeans. I normally pocket carry in cords and slacks with a 642 but jeans are just too tight across the pockets to pocket carry. As I usually wear a shirt outside my jeans or a sweatshirt over them, the clipdraw dissappears at 4 o'clock IWB. I have been very happy with it and will continue with the practice.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Perfect carry solution...

NO... it doesn't move around, unless you sit down and you want to adjust it... which you CANNOT do with a holster. It is MUCH more comfortable.

NO... it doesn't abraid your skin, or yank your pubes... I actually wear underwear while carrying... boxer-briefs. And when cool enough, and undershirt (wife-beater), which is perfect.

NO... it doesn't come off.. I've bent mine tighter/flatter, and pryed it looser/wider, depending on my belt/no-belt/shorts/holster.

NO... it doesn't impeed holster fit, if you're using a topless holster.

NO... it doesn't effect draw/presentation. If you practice with a holster, you're fast from a holster. If you practice with a clip, you're fast with a clip.

Mine is also effective for: Door-pocket clip, seat-belt clip, inside the front flap of your briefcase clip...

It ain't pretty... see below...

JeffWard


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone have a pic of it attatched to em? To see how it actually works? Hg


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here are three photos of a Clipdraw in use. Click on the thumbnail-picture to see a larger version.


----------

